# Mythic Earth revisions from game experience



## RangerWickett (Nov 20, 2005)

While I am in general happy with Mythic Earth, I accept that I was just one GM trying to handle playtesting, and though I had many players helping me out, not everything is optimally designed for fun gameplay.

Tonight, one of my players pointed out that he feels a bit jipped for putting so many ranks into Cure. In earlier playtest versions, it was easier to heal at low level, but I upped the cost of Cure dramatically to help ensure believable worlds (this same player was considering just skipping out on adventuring for a few months and working in private medical practice, using magic to cure people's ails and make millions) and make it easier to destroy than create.

Long story short, he recommends the following revision. The "Lesser Heal" option should be useable only once per hour per creature, not once per day.

Also, I allowed him to use a 3rd level Cure spell to make a weapon ghost touch against incorporeal undead.

What do you think? Do you have any examples of revisions you'd suggest?


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 20, 2005)

I'd like to have a variant of the rules for standard fantasy campaigns. Where wizards and clerics can do roughly what they do now, but using the ME rules engine.  Especially if the system scales well into epic levels.

Right now it feels like dedicated spellcasters are more like bards in terms of their power- at 20th level they have 6th level spells rather than 9th level spells.  (Not always of course- area damaging effects are at a pretty high level.  But for cures, yeah.)


----------



## genshou (Dec 10, 2005)

*RangerWickett*, have you ever looked at the d20 System version of the Star Wars Roleplaying Game?  They had a similar mechanic for Heal Another and Heal Self.  Unfortunately, SWRPG isn't OGC, so I can't post it here.  But the once-per-hour rule applied to vitality point healing.

I've thought about altering Cure that way in _Mythic Earth_ and then dropping the spell  level of healing abilities, but only in the context of a fantasy game.  I've never really felt the need to do so in a modern game.

*Cheiromancer*, have you tried decreasing the spellcasting DC as suggested in the sidebar on pg. 10?  Dropping the base DC to 5 doesn't increase the maximum level of spell the PCs can cast, but what they can cast will fail with less frequency (a 25% greater chance to successfully cast any given sell).  If you also use the Grim Magic variant from the sidebar on pg. 11, also count the level of the spell as 5 lower when determining the amount of ability damage to cause.  In the little ME gaming I've done so far, this has worked well enough for me!

Till next reply,
~tpc


----------

